# One Chain Pickerel, Severn River, MD - 12/10/16



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The third stop of my own 2016 Christmas tour was Severn River, MD.
My target fish was chain pickerel. I knew only one place for chain pickerel within the 3 hour driving distance from my home, and I thought it would be very easy to catch the pickerel in December.
The weather forecast, especially the wind forecast wasn't good (15-16 MPH, gust up to 20 MPH) before I left home. Though I knew I could find the protected water base on the westerly wind direction.

Anyway I was well prepared for the first cold day of 2016. Well the wind forecast was wrong. The wind was at 5-15 MPH, not 15 - 16 MPH. Though the air temp forecast (26-34 F) was right. 

I fished several different spots for chain pickerel. I couldn't find the pickerel. I had zero bite in the morning.

I tried my first spot again for one more hour on the way back to the launch site (Jonnas Green). I got one bite and one pickerel for the whole day. After one pickerel I was happy to call it a day.

I am not sure if the water was still too warm or too cold for chain pickerel because I had very limited experience in chain pickerel fishing.

In addition, I had a broken rod tip early in the morning. Luckly I carried a rod tip top replacement kit with a lighter in a sealed bag in my tackle bag. ( I also carried replacement chains, bolts and nuts for Hobie Mirrage fins - I learned and I used them before). 

Fishing Log:





Thanks you
Joe


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good post! Enjoy reading since I haven't been out in colder weather in several years. 
Years have caught up with me and my Yaks are resting on the wall hangers and hope I will be able to release them and take them to warmer waters come spring. 
Keep fishing and paddling ! 
Stay safe out there. The cold is the enemy this time of year on the water respect it. Pick your days wisely.
Keep posting! 
Love the Picture. Marry Christmas!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Joe, how far are you from the Eastern Shore of MD. We have some good places to fish for pickerel. No one fishes Queenstown Creek for pickerel. I did in winter when I lived there. Also Smithville lake is loaded with pickerel. Pretty good crappie and bass fishing also. I told pajiggingmachine, that is his user name on the other fishing site to check out Queenstown creek in his kayak for pickerel, he did and he caught a few. He came a long way. He lives in PA. Strange you didn't catch more pickerel and some yellow perch in the Severn River. That has always been good winter fishing. Liked your video. I forgot to mention Marshy Hope Creek. I live about three blocks from the river, and fish for crappie, and bass. I don't fish for pickerel but I hook and land a few fishing for other fish right in the marina.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

bbcroaker said:


> Good post! Enjoy reading since I haven't been out in colder weather in several years.
> Years have caught up with me and my Yaks are resting on the wall hangers and hope I will be able to release them and take them to warmer waters come spring.
> Keep fishing and paddling !
> Stay safe out there. The cold is the enemy this time of year on the water respect it. Pick your days wisely.
> ...


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
Aging sucks for fishermen. One of my kayak fishing buddies, who wasn't quite active this year, and I often talk about how long we can continue the kayak fishing, especially fishing in the remote water. We now have very short bucket lists for kayak fishing. We picked easy ones only for the buck list. One of them was eating at Buoy 44, the restaurant next to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel launch site. We checked that one off several days ago. We brought proper cloths for the restaurant that day. Yes we picked easy ones to achieve.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

andypat said:


> Joe, how far are you from the Eastern Shore of MD. We have some good places to fish for pickerel. No one fishes Queenstown Creek for pickerel. I did in winter when I lived there. Also Smithville lake is loaded with pickerel. Pretty good crappie and bass fishing also. I told pajiggingmachine, that is his user name on the other fishing site to check out Queenstown creek in his kayak for pickerel, he did and he caught a few. He came a long way. He lives in PA. Strange you didn't catch more pickerel and some yellow perch in the Severn River. That has always been good winter fishing. Liked your video. I forgot to mention Marshy Hope Creek. I live about three blocks from the river, and fish for crappie, and bass. I don't fish for pickerel but I hook and land a few fishing for other fish right in the marina.
> View attachment 29761
> View attachment 29769
> View attachment 29777


Thanks for the info.
I live in Chantilly, VA. And I usually fish saltwater (1.5 - 3.5 hour driving one way). In winter I fish freshwater. I certainly will try your water for pickerel and crapie. It seems that you are using my January/February cold-water crapie lure for pickerel. Was the hook 3/16 OZ jig head with long hook (possibly wide gap)? it doesn't look 1/4 OZ.

joe


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Joe, that is also my crappie, yellow perch, and white perch lure. I hook pickerel with it even not trying, and land a few. I will put up a picture of the way i winter fish. Most times with a weighted bobber, sometimes without.


----------

